# ViP211k - L4.92 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

110W

```
PID=0855h
 DownloadID: 5UQC (00/00)
 Upgrading FW [2]:
 L492:'L040'-'L491','X040'-'X491','XSB1'-'XSB1'
 L492:'L040'-'L491','X040'-'X491','XSB1'-'XSB1'
 New FW: 'L492'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [2/2]
 '1[A-C0-5]1[A0-3]' & 'RG[ACEGJL-NP-Z2-3].': {ViP211k} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-C0-5]3[0-2]]' & 'RG[ACEGJL-NP-Z2-3].': {ViP211k} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------

